# Big Catch



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Do you think I will make the cover of a fly fishing magazine? I do have the rod in my mouth (lol).


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

Fricaceed cork tastes better with salt and pepper.
Where is this pond located. Someone this year tried a new fly/rod or something with the same elevated freeway background.

Or is this all photoshopped together?


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Dave, That Tru Oil that I coat my rod handles with also tastes good. I usually post pictures that I take at that pond. It is located at 59 North and the Beltway. There are two ponds on either side of the freeway. I build rods and tie flies and these ponds are a great place to test cast the rods and observe the action of the flies in the water. A word about the stripping basket, although it is very light and folds into a small bag, the line tangles a lot. I saw some hampers at Walgren's just like my basket but a little longer for 5 or 6 dollars.


----------



## skezzcrom (Apr 24, 2007)

*Another Stripping Basket*

You can also try Home Depot for their Pop up leaf basket, it runs about $6.


----------



## DW (Apr 6, 2007)

Ellis I had to laugh out loud at that one. Though I understand they want their rod in the pic, I always thought it looked silly when guys bite down on it. Maybe I should invent a bracket that you mount on your chin that will hold your pole while you get your picture taken.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree DW. You don't see guys with a 40 lb. bull red and a casting rod in their mouth.


----------

